# Something weird on the POST screen



## spikey101

I have just built my new computer and have set the first boot device to CDROM but when it comes up to the black screen with the stats i think its the POST screen is says this:-

Boot CD/DVD:
Boot CD/DVD:

Nvidia boot agent 201.0462
Copyright (c) 2001-2004 Nvidia corporation
Copyright (c) 1997-2000 Intel corporation
PXE-EX1: Media test failure, check cable
PXE-M0F: Exiting Nvidia boot agent
BOOT DISK FAILURE, INSERT SYSTEM DISK AND PRESS ENTER

What would the problem be?

Thanks.


----------



## elmarcorulz

did you put anything in the drive?


----------



## spikey101

i put the window installation disk in but it does it with no disk in aswell.


----------



## Johnnyboy0056

this is somply telling u that it is trying the cd roms. if nothing is there to boot from, it contuinues on. My comp does the exact same thing. its because before ur comp uses the hd to boot, it looks in both cd roms. this is what it is telling u. if there was a disk in, such as win xp, it would say:

Boot CD/DVD:
Press any key to boot from CD.......


----------



## spikey101

It done it just says:-

Boot cd/dvd:

then the jargon i said at the top


----------



## Johnnyboy0056

have u tried both cd roms?


----------



## spikey101

My brother has said i need to use the boot disks for the first time because ut does not have DOS mode.


----------



## Johnnyboy0056

before that, check to make sure ur cables are fully seated. they can be tough sometimes. chech the connection on both ends.


----------



## spikey101

Its ok got windows installed now i had to use boot disks because windows had to install the drivers for the DVD drives.


----------

